# Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und



## Panzerolli (30. Okt. 2009)

.........will sich erst mal kurz vorstellen.
Ich bin 38 Jahre, geschieden und liebe alles was mit Wasser und Fischen zu tun hat.Ich hatte schon immer den Traum von einem Gartenteich, aber leider war meine Ex-Frau  immer dagegen, und wenn ich sie mal so weit hatte, dann mir mein Beruf einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und ich bin mal wieder umgezogen.
Das alles hat sich in den letzten Jahren geändert.Geschieden, neue Lebensgefährtin und in den nächsten 7 Jahren kein Umzug in Sicht.

So, und nun will ich euch erst mal kurz beschreiben, wie es zu meinem jetzigem Problem gekommen ist.
Meine Hofeinfahrt wurde mit den alten Mauern abgerissen und neu gepflastert.
Gleich am Anfang fragte ich den Baggerfahrer, ob er nicht wenn er schon mal hier ist mir gleich meinen Gartenteich ausheben könne? Er sagte natürlich, kein Problem, mit so etwas kenne ich mich aus und wir haben abgesprochen, das ich Abends den Gartenteich mit Schlauch und mit ein paar alten Pflastersteinen auslege und er solle ca. 1,2 m tief sein.Gesagt, getan.
Am nächsten Abend, habe ich ein Loch von 5x4 m im Garten mit komplett steil abfallenden Rändern !?:evil Was war passiert? Sein Arbeitskollege hat die alten Pflasterstein wohl für irgend etwas anderes gebraucht und auch den Schlauch, als er selber vorne vor dem Haus gebbagert hat !:beeten
Naja, also war mein Gartenteichloch zwar da wo es sein sollte, entsprach aber nicht mehr der Form und war auch deutlich größer als ich es haben wollte.So, also hab ich ihm gesagt, er möge doch wieder ein wenig auffüllen, das ich noch die verschiedenen Tiefenzonen einbringen kann.Hat er dann auch sehr gut hinbekommen mit seinem Bagger, allerdings hatte ich jetzt den Nachteil, das alles frisch aufgeschüttet war und natürlich nicht verdämmt.
Also war mein Entschluss, ich lass das ganze erst mal 3-4 Wochen setzten, denn bis zum Winter ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit.
Nach ca. 3 Wochen. habe ich dann 2,3 t Sand bestellt und meinen Gartenteich aufgefüllt und die verschiedenen Tiefenzonen modelliert.
Dann ist was passiert, mit dem ich wirklich nicht gerechnet habe.Mein Chef ruft mich an dem Abend an und teilt mir mit, das ich für 4 Wochen ins Ausland muss!:shock
Nach 4 Wochen zurück und erstmal Teichfließ und Folie (1mm) gekauft, ab in die Garage und noch einen Heizlüfter reingestellt, da es ja auch schon kalt war und an dem Tag an dem ich die Folie reinbringen wollte nur 12° gemeldet waren.  Die Folie wollte ich dieses Jahr noch einbringen, weil ich sonst nach dem Winter wohl nur noch ein einziges Schlammloch im Garten hätte.
Habe dann mit 4 Freunden das Teichfließ und die Folie reingebracht und hatten an dem Tag auch noch Glück, das die Sonne noch ein wenig rausgespitzt hat.
So, nun kennt ihr meine Geschichte und ich hoffe ihr gebt mir ein paar gute Tipps auf meine Fragen???
Soll oder muss ich dieses Jahr noch befüllen?
Die Ränder habe ich noch nicht abgeschnitten, sondern habe sie nur umgeschlagen um abzuwarten bis der Teich gefüllt ist.
Man ließt oft von einem Überlauf, aber komischerweise, wenn ich die Leute frage, die einen Teich haben, dann bekomme ich immer zur Antwort "So, ein Quatsch, du brauchst keinen Überlauf!" Ist das so ne Art von Grundsatzdiskussion im Gartenteichbau, oder braucht man bei meiner Größe wirklich keinen Überlauf (5x4x1 m) ???
Welche Art bzw. welchen Filter würdet ihr mir empfehlen??? (Fischbesatz geplant!)

Wenn ich der einen Formel zur groben Berechnung der Wassermenge die ich im www gefunden habe, glauben schenken darf, dann habe ich einen ca. Wasserinhalt von 11000 ltr.??? Kommt das hin?

So, nun kennt ihr meine Geschichte und ich bitte Euch um Eure Hilfe !oops

lg
Olli


----------



## robsig12 (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

Servus Olli,

sind ehr aus der Oberpfalz hier.

Überlauf würde ich schon planen.

Wasser würde ich auch noch heuer reinlassen, dann kann sich alle setzen, und ein eigene Biologie im Teich kann sich langsam bilden.

Wenn Du Fische nächstes Jahr einbringen möchtest, solltest Du jetzt schon an geignete Technik wie Pumpe und Filter denke.

das wird schon, tipps gibt es hier genügend.


----------



## Turbo (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

Hallo Olli

Vorab, ich bin auch erst seit August mit einem gefüllten Teich gesegnet.
Also auch ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet.

In deiner Situation würde ich den Teich auf jeden Fall noch mit Wasser füllen.
Dadurch wird sich das Gelände bis zum Frühjahr noch ein wenig setzen. 
Das Wasser einfach mit einer kleinen Pumpe ein wenig in Bewegung halten, damit es nicht fault.
Die Detail-Gestaltung, Bepflanzung etc. würde ich auf nächstes Jahr verschieben.

Bei meinem Teich habe ich einen Überlauf eingebaut welcher in einen Sammelschacht mit Druckerhöhungspumpe zur Gartenbewässerung läuft. 
Auch das Dachwasser wird in diesen Schacht geleitet.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Überlauf ein Muss, sofern sumpfige Zonen um den Teich nicht gewollt sind.

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wieviel Wasser so zusammen kommt.

Meine Folie steht auch immer noch ein wenig vor und wird erst im Frühjahr abgeschnitten.

Viel Erfolg mit deinem Projekt.

Patrik


----------



## herbi (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

Servus Olli,....
erstmal :willkommen schön das du uns gefunden hast,...!

Einen Überlauf ist eigentlich sehr sinnvoll,...so kann dir der Teich nicht *unkontrolliert* bei starkem Regen übertreten. Aber was mich interessieren würde , hast du eigentlich einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer in deinem Teich geplant,...? 

Es wäre Vorrasschauend geplant wenn du diese wenigstens "*vorinstallieren*" würdest... 
Oder willst du diese Wassermenge "gepumpt" Umwälzen?


----------



## Redlisch (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

Hallo Olli,

auf jedenfall noch Wasser rein und die Folie nicht abschneiden.

So kann sich noch alles setzen bis zum Frühjahr.

Axel


----------



## Panzerolli (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

Wow.Erstmal "Danke" für die zahlreichen und schnellen Antworten.Damit habe ich wirklich nicht so schnell gerechnet.
OK, also Wasser kommt dann doch noch dieses Jahr rein.
Mit dem Überlauf muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen, denn ich hatte aufgrund der Aussagen von Bekannten die Teiche haben keinen eingeplant.
@ herbi - Nein, Bodenablauf und Skimmer habe ich nicht geplant bzw. nur einen SwimSkimmer.
Was den Filter angeht, habe ich mir das eigentlich so wie beim Aquarium vorgestellt.
Kann einer ne Aussage zu meiner Grobberechnung der Wassermenge abgeben??? Kommt das ungefähr hin?

Wenn ich ihn dieses Jahr noch befülle, soll dann auch gleich die Teicherde und der Kies mit rein? Gibt es da etwas auf was ich bei der Teicherde oder beim Kies achten sollte/müsste???
Danke mal wieder im voraus:friede
Olli


----------



## robsig12 (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

Kann man ohne das Profil zu kennen nicht sagen. Kannst Du Fotos einstellen?

Grob länge x breite x tiefe : 2

Koiteich ist da anders, da meist gerade Wände.


----------



## herbi (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

Servus Olli,...



> Bodenablauf und Skimmer habe ich nicht geplant bzw. nur einen SwimSkimmer



Wenn du dich entscheiden könntest diese beiden Sachen in Schwerkraft, *wenigstens vorzubereiten*, würdest du dich später leichter tun,... 
Kosten für die Vorbereitung etwa 90€,.... 
Hier könntest du eine vernünftige VF integrieren und deine FA jetzt im Winter selber bauen,...

Ebenfalls gehört *keine Teicherde in deinen Teich*, damit sorgst du beim Bau schon für Probleme die später auftauchen,.... (zuviele Nährstoffe!)
Mach es vernünftig und weihe uns mal im Detail in dein Projekt ein,... 

Aktuelle Themen, mit kaputten Fischen usw. haben wir genügend hier im Forum, wenn man die einfachsten Regeln nicht beachtet...


----------



## Panzerolli (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

OK, na dann bin ich schon weiter.
*1.* Dieses Jahr noch befüllen und ne einfache kleine Pumpe zur Umwälzung über den Winter.
*2.*Keine Teicherde - Dachte ich schon, denn das hört und ließt man sehr oft - Danke !

*Achso, wegen der Berechnung:*
Teich ist 5 x 4 m und 1 m tief!
Also wenn ich dann mal richtig gerechnet habe sind das 10000 ltr???

Was meint ihr mit beide Sachen in *Schwerkraft* ???kopfkratz

Details zum Projekt gibt es eigentlich nicht.

Filtern wollte ich ganz normal - also Pumpe im Teich oder im Filter - in den Filter gepumpt und über einen Bachlauf zurück.Aber da hab ich nicht viel Ahnung.Da verlasse ich mich auf eure Tipps.Vielleicht hat ja einer mal nen Link, wie oder welcher Filter für meinen Teich geeignet wäre? Bin für alles dankbar !
Habs mir eigentlich wie beim Aqua vorgestellt nur hat größer.

Wie ich das mit dem Überlauf mache weiß ich nicht, denn den hatte ich aufgrund der Aussagen von Bekannten nicht in meiner Planung???

Was für Steine/Kiesel sind zu empfehlen und was muss ich beachten???
Kann doch direkt auf die Folie, oder?
Hab mal gelesen das es wie beim Aquariumkies ist und man ihn vorher auswaschen soll - ist das auch beim Gartenteich so?

Wie gesagt, ist jetzt alles sehr kurzfristig, da ja mein Urlaub gestrichen wurde und ich für 4 Wochen ins Ausland musste.(

lg
Olli


----------



## herbi (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

Servus Olli,..

du hast PN....


----------



## Panzerolli (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

Jo, danke erstmal.Werde mal darüber nachdenken und ein paar Bilder posten.

Will aber auch erstmal auf die Tipps zwecks anderer Filtermöglichkeiten, Bau eines Überlaufs, Kiesel/Steine usw. warten.

vg
Olli


----------



## robsig12 (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

Du musst Dir aber auch klar werden, was für Fische Du später halten möchtest. Für Goldfische,__ Moderlieschen etc. muss es nicht so aufwendig sein. 

Wenn Du an Koi denkst, musst Du dir schon bald Gedanken machen über eine richtige Filterung und der dazugehörenden Technik (auch die Kosten dafür vorher mal überschlagen).


----------



## Panzerolli (2. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

Nein, Kois sollen nicht rein.Dafür wäre der Teich ja auch nicht tief genug.
Vg
Olli


----------



## robsig12 (2. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

Grundsätzlich für Koi nicht tief genug, aber da könnte man mit Technik sprich Heizung nachhelfen. 

Auch für andere Fischarten wäre ein Tiefe von min. 1,20 optimal.


----------



## Panzerolli (2. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

So, nach Dauerregen den ganzen Tag bei uns, gebe ich euch mit dem Überlauf absolut recht.
Hätte ich den nur mal von Anfang an geplant !?:evil
Habe heute Abend nochmal geprüft, ob ich an die Dachrinne von der Garage rankomme --> geht nicht, da ist noch ein altes Gußrohr in der Erde, es wären 9 m zu überbrücken und kaum Gefälle.Desweiteren ein altes Fundament (Was auch immer da mal war.:shock

*Jetzt mein nächster Ansatz:*
Überlauf in eine Sickergrube??? Hat da einer Erfahrung?
Bei einer Teichoberfläche von 5x4 m, wie groß sollte da die Sickergrube sein und wie baut man so etwas? Einfach ein Loch in der Größe 50x50 cm mit einen Meter Tiefe und dann Kieselsteine rein? Oder muss das ganze irgendwie verschalt werden??? Oder reicht auch ein einfaches Pflanzflies und dann mit Steinen aufgefüllt?

Muss ich etwas bei den Kieselsteinen für die verschiedenen Tiefenzonen beachten?  Oder einfach irgendwelche Steine?

Danke im voraus
Olli


----------



## Panzerolli (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

Nach oben schieb und auf Antworten hoff 
lg Olli


----------



## herbi (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Olli aus der Oberpfalz braucht Hilfe und*

Servus Olli,...

na dann will ich mich mal Opfern,...

Finde es sehr gut das du einen Überlauf einbaust  aber,..warum machst du so viel Aufwand,...?

Vorschlag:
Du machst in etwa 20cm Tiefe(v.d.Wasseroberfläche aus gerechnet!) ein Loch in die Folie, dort klebst du mit Innotec einen 50er Folienflansch ein,...in diesen klebst du wiederum einen 87° HT oder 90°PVC Winkel ein (Wasserseitig!),...und in diesem steckst du ein Rohr des selben Durchmesser das du dann auf deinen maximalen erreichbaren Wasserstand des Teiches abschneidest,....!
Auf der anderen Seite des Teiches (Gartenseite!) klebst du auch ein 50er Rohr und das verlegst du so, das es dich nicht stört in ein z.B. Blumenbeet,....!

Keine Angst, da kommt kein Schwall an Wasser raus,....es schwämmt dir nix weg,....!
Etwa so wie auf der Zeichnung....
 

Bitte überlege dir das mit dem BA und Skimmer,...wir sprachen am Telefon miteinander darüber,.... 

Das schaffst du schon,....


----------

